# missing sniper still on the loose



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, two weeks later, he is still out there?
My conspiracy alert is flashing. 
I don't know all the details, but it sounds so Hollywood. I heard on the radio today that the shooter had planned this for two years?
Really, how the heck do they know.
I'm thinking this guy either did it and disappeared, or got framed and merked. Sad for all the families.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope you're full of it. But it would fit the plan.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Your not talking about the wacko in PA are you... there is no evidence he is a sniper...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Your not talking about the wacko in PA are you... there is no evidence he is a sniper...


Sniper is just a word they use, but from what his father has said he was a dam good shot and had the proper weapon to use for good shooting. Was he a designated sniper as defined by the military or LEO, probably not, but that doesn't mean he could not shoot as good as said sniper personal. They are looking for him, but that doesn't mean he is the actual shooter, as far as I've heard / read, but we also don't know what evidence they do or don't have either.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ekim said:


> Sniper is just a word *they* use,


They are the ones looking to take the guns..do not buy into the Main Stream Mess.... There have been zero LONG range shots


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

NSA records. Once he's the target I'm sure they searched back farther then 2 years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember Randy Weaver. The FBI flat out went to gun him down and they tried. Then they tried to make him the bad guy. We may not know the truth for some time .


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This guy has been running around for two weeks and they cannot find him with over 400 cops searching?

Maybe it is just me, but we sure seem to hearing a lot more stories recently about cops that are either incompetent or wildly aggressive. That really does not seem like a good combination.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Give me a few hours around the area I grew up at in Maine...and it would take the 2nd Marine Division to find me...Plus this time of year..lots of leaves on the ground blowing around


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Last I heard there were about 1,000 police looking for him. They say he keeps using his cell phone and they are tracing it?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

He has to have somebody, or maybe several sombodys helping him. As I recall, the area he is supposedly running around in is pretty close to NYC and is pretty densely populated to be just sleeping in the woods and living off the land.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> Last I heard there were about 1,000 police looking for him. They say he keeps using his cell phone and they are tracing it?


 I am fairly certain he knows they can track his cell phone. maybe he gave it to some homeless person and they are tracking the wrong person.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> They are the ones looking to take the guns..do not buy into the Main Stream Mess.... There have been zero LONG range shots


I'm a dumb guy from KY so I don't know what you are trying to say. The report I heard was he was "shooting" over 300 yards and by what his father said he is more then able to make that shot and longer. They make it sound like you have to be really special to make long range shots, but that doesn't make you a "sniper" is what I'm saying.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Close to NYC? Who said that? NJ lies between him and NYC. About 90 miles away. If you call that close. If you want to get a snap shot of the area, look at an area called the Delaware Water Gap. That is close by along with the Pocono mountains. It is a some what uninhibited recreation area. The guy was a military junky, he studied it. It would not surprise me at all if he has a ghillie suit and just hiding out. Also night vision googles. The terrain is steep hills when getting into the mountains, dense forest. You would be lucky enough to see someone 25 yds away so shooting beyond that where he is hiding is worthless.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My vote is that he is no where in the area. 2 weeks, he must have basic radio, the stupid media details every move of police. my .02. My next guess is that he's labeled as this or that. One guy!!!!! and mucho bucks spent, how competent are these folks? And we worry about a police state when they can't find their butt with two hands?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Close to NYC? Who said that?


I said that.



GasholeWillie said:


> NJ lies between him and NYC. About 90 miles away. If you call that close.


NJ Really? NJ is nothing but a suburb of NYC or Philly. It is the most densely populated state in the union. Between NYC and Philly, there are over 35 million people (that is 10% of the total population of the U.S.) within 100 miles of him.



GasholeWillie said:


> If you want to get a snap shot of the area, look at an area called the Delaware Water Gap. That is close by along with the Pocono mountains. It is a some what uninhibited recreation area. The guy was a military junky, he studied it. It would not surprise me at all if he has a ghillie suit and just hiding out. Also night vision googles. The terrain is steep hills when getting into the mountains, dense forest. You would be lucky enough to see someone 25 yds away so shooting beyond that where he is hiding is worthless.


That area is not wilderness. You cannot travel more than 5 miles without running across a road, a house, a campground, or some similar type of human construction. That is more like Coney Island designed to look like wilderness.

If somewhere between 400 and 1000 cops cannot find one guy in that area, they are either not trying, he is not there, or he has somebody helping him.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> I said that.
> 
> NJ Really? NJ is nothing but a suburb of NYC or Philly. It is the most densely populated state in the union. Between NYC and Philly, there are over 35 million people (that is 10% of the total population of the U.S.) within 100 miles of him.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but, what better place to get lost than a big city. Folks are so involved in their own lives, this guy could walk right past them and not notice. I guess if I was trying to get lost, the last place would be was somewhere that folks know all the regulars, you'd stick out like a sore thumb. I think they're spinning their wheels on this one. They are making it look like an honest attempt though.

I used to work in Irvington, NJ, lived in Old Bridge, and moved to Lake Hiawatha. To many people to keep an eye on, you really have no neighbors, just folks that live next door.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I agree with you, but, what better place to get lost than a big city. Folks are so involved in their own lives, this guy could walk right past them and not notice. I guess if I was trying to get lost, the last place would be was somewhere that folks know all the regulars, you'd stick out like a sore thumb. I think they're spinning their wheels on this one. They are making it look like an honest attempt though.
> 
> I used to work in Irvington, NJ, lived in Old Bridge, and moved to Lake Hiawatha. To many people to keep an eye on, you really have no neighbors, just folks that live next door.


True that. But I still do not think the guy is within the area and just living off the land. I may be wrong, but having been to that area too, I would not want to try it there. There are just too many uncontrollable variables that could and would go wrong over a two week period of time.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you look back at these types of incidents you see a pattern, once the person they are after gets into the wilds they seem to be hard or almost impossible to catch. Claude Dallas for example, he was loose on a desert, you'd think on a desert he'd have been easy to catch, yet the manhunt for him went on for what? two years.

It is amazing to me that once the alleged bad guy gets out of town the police appear stymied.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are stymied because you have to get out of your car in order to go into the woods. I was listening to the scanner one night, they were sending squad cars flying up and down ROADS to try to get him to run, damn wouldn't it be easy if he was on a road?
Anyway the area he is supposedly in has a casino a few miles away. Canadensis is pretty deserted. My dr was in mountainhome. And there is no cell service in mountainhome.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

From the buildup he has gotten so far, . . . it is no wonder they are staying in their cars.

My guess is they will find a "body with a self inflicted gunshot wound", . . . or they'll "bag him and tag him", . . . and we'll never hear his side.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If he is the actual shooter, it makes one wonder what the State Police did to invoke his rage.

Remember guns don't kill people, husbands that come home early from work/war do.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Eric Rudolph eluded the law for, what, over a year in N.C..
This does not surprise me.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well you call it what you like, it ain't a suburb dressed up like wilderness. Pike county is almost all state or national forest dotted with streams and lakes. 2 two lane roads connect I 80 and 84 and 209. And that is just PA. NJ in that area is just an extension of that forest. And if you have only driven thru on an interstate and looked at it out the window(don't recall you saying you lived there) you're armchair qb'in the whole scenario. Most of the towns and population exist to the south and west along the interstate. He's not down there. He's north and east of all that. 15 to 20 miles at least of woods to the N & E.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I lived in the area since 1987 and I still haven't been down every back road in the area. When I lived on the swiftwater cresco border there was a woman with some horses. You would see her riding down the street. Then there was a few chickens and other things. Look at Google maps, switch to satellite or terrain. If you want to get lost in the woods you can very easily.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am curious if this much time, effort and resources would have been used if the guy had shot a regular Joe instead of LEO. I have a feeling that it would not have made national news in that case...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I doubt the media would have covered it this extensively. 

There seems to be a few unanswered questions here, was he after one or two officers in particular or is this random, like the freeway shooters. If there is a connection between the shooter and victims then it might shed some light on why this guy dove off the deep end. 

There are people who for what ever reason simply don't like the police, and yet they don't go around taking pot shots at them either. I'm guessing something set this guy off, and while knowing won't bring the slain officer back, it will shed some light on the question as to why he did what he did.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

And probably the only person to know for certain is the shooter. As for the officers searching keep in mind if these guys are mainly PSP most patrol highways. Another thing to think about, police are hunting a target that they know will and can shoot back. Shooter just needs to watch and adjust. He is completely comfortable in this element.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Well you call it what you like, it ain't a suburb dressed up like wilderness. Pike county is almost all state or national forest dotted with streams and lakes. 2 two lane roads connect I 80 and 84 and 209. And that is just PA. NJ in that area is just an extension of that forest. And if you have only driven thru on an interstate and looked at it out the window(don't recall you saying you lived there) you're armchair qb'in the whole scenario. Most of the towns and population exist to the south and west along the interstate. He's not down there. He's north and east of all that. 15 to 20 miles at least of woods to the N & E.


I am not armchair quarterbacking anything. I just expect the same level of competence from the police doing their jobs that I do from a 17 year old pizza delivery guy.

You are right. I do not know the first thing about police work. Nor do I care to. That is why I pay taxes; so somebody else can know about it and do their damn job of arresting bad guys. Having this episode stretch on for two, going on three weeks now, is not doing the job the police are paid to do. Frankly, I do not care how they catch him. But I expect them to catch one guy without having to resort extreme measures of tens of thousands of man hours and armored Bobcats to catch ONE guy. This whole thing is becoming a joke.

Would you accept this same level of competence ordering a pizza from Dominos? You call and order a pizza and they tell you it will be there in 30 minutes and will cost $25. Then they show up 3 hours later and present your with a bill for $300 because the driver's car broke down?

I am tired of this B.S. of spending millions of dollars every year for police protection and then listening to an endless parade of "excuse conferences" about why they cannot do the jobs they are being paid to do! Or worse, listening to them whine about how "hard" their jobs are. Put on your big boy pants Sally; lots of us have hard jobs to do, but we wake up every morning and do them anyway, without excuses!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

what do you REALLY think is going on up in the woods? Weinie roast? The press conferences I have seen/heard all say that they are not backing down and are coming for him. I think it's fairly simple to figure out, this guy wants to kill as many cops as he can before he loses the fight. The cops know this, they are waiting him out until he gives up without another shot being fired. I have not heard anyone whining about how tough the job might be, except for example you. There is no joke in this matter. I'm sure the father has told police how much ammo he used to have on hand and how much is missing from the house for the .308. The stated goal is to end this event peacefully without anyone else getting shot or killed. If it involves bringing in a bobcat, big deal. If the state spends lots of money trying to bring this guy in, so what? If you are trying to make the argument without coming out and saying so that money is more important than the officers lives in this situation, well here is your chance. The strategy is to contain this guy, wear him down until he gives up or slips up and they catch him alive. The least favorable outcome is for him to be killed in a shootout which will most likely result in officers being harmed as well. All the answers to why he did this go with him to the grave. There is no question if convicted this guy will get the death penalty if caught alive.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The police involved have no desire to bring him in alive. The last several persons that have went off like this were purported to have committed suicide or taken their own lives. Years ago we had this happen in our home town and the man took his own life latter the corner report indicated nineteen bullet wounds.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> what do you REALLY think is going on up in the woods? Weinie roast? The press conferences I have seen/heard all say that they are not backing down and are coming for him. I think it's fairly simple to figure out, this guy wants to kill as many cops as he can before he loses the fight. The cops know this, they are waiting him out until he gives up without another shot being fired. I have not heard anyone whining about how tough the job might be, except for example you. There is no joke in this matter. I'm sure the father has told police how much ammo he used to have on hand and how much is missing from the house for the .308. The stated goal is to end this event peacefully without anyone else getting shot or killed. If it involves bringing in a bobcat, big deal. If the state spends lots of money trying to bring this guy in, so what? If you are trying to make the argument without coming out and saying so that money is more important than the officers lives in this situation, well here is your chance. The strategy is to contain this guy, wear him down until he gives up or slips up and they catch him alive. The least favorable outcome is for him to be killed in a shootout which will most likely result in officers being harmed as well. All the answers to why he did this go with him to the grave. There is no question if convicted this guy will get the death penalty if caught alive.


From everything I have seen thus far, they would be FAR more productive if they did have a weinie roast. At least then they could point to one accomplishment.

Every day they come out with a press conference where they spout off a bunch of crap about how they almost have him. Yesterday the big news was the gunman finally "made a mistake" and used his cell phone to call his parents! So now they have tracked him down to the EXACT location. Except, if you bother to look at the date of the cell phone call, it was 9 days earlier. Oops, another missed opportunity.

If their planned strategy is to just wait him out until he surrenders, fine state that, leave a dozen officers to wait for him to surrender and quit having the damn press conferences every day telling us what a great job you are doing. As near as I can tell the police have not accomplished shit for the last two weeks. The dead officer is still dead; the gunman is still out running around and the police have only managed to bring in hundreds more officers to stand around with their thumbs up their asses waiting for ONE guy to turn himself in.

I am not trying to "make the argument that money is more important than officers lives". I am making the argument that the police are supposed to be professionals. They should be able to bring in one guy without resorting to all of these extreme measures and extreme expenses. The fact that they are unable to do that says to me they are incompetent and need to be replaced with people that can accomplish the task. I guess if you are willing to hold public servants to different expectations than you do any other profession, then we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Must be the lack of Dunkin Doughnuts in the area that has hampered in their efforts.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I will have to say that while watching the local news on this, then comparing what I see on national outlets, I see a lot of spin and outright lies.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

James, could you be more explicit as a compare and contrast national vs local? I had to spend a night in Bartonville earlier this week and in general when I stay out of town I usually only watch national news which in this case I only watched cable national.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://m.poconorecord.com/article/20140928/NEWS/409280333/-1/WAP100&template=wapart

I mainly think they are playing it up for ratings and to create a panic. The media probably has an impact on the level of hysteria. It probably also has an impact on the number of police and feds in the area.
Oh yea and the survival group he was in? It was an airsoft group. 
The first picture in the article. Look at em all. The site requires cookies by the way.

And how many police get shot every day or week. Do they always send out over 1,000 heavily armed men?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I personally have the expertise and knowledge of how to make sure that I did not go out alone if I were in his place.

There would be several others take dirt naps with me.

That being said, . . . I'm sure that there are others in the "pursuit" gang who also have those talents, . . . so they are being very careful.

But I do honestly think that the NJ anti gun crowd and their assorted media henchmen are milking this whole event for all they can make out of it. NJ is a left wing liberal's paradise, . . . probably second only to the People's Republik of Kalifornia, . . . if indeed they are less than # 1.

Somebody told me once that the state of NJ was a cereal bowl paradise, . . . full of fruits, nuts, and flakes, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think the shooter is a danger to the General Population,so let him be,he'll turn up in a car wash in Seattle or washing dishes somewhere.
let him go until he is relaxed. 
That will save money,but the cops have a ego to feed and may have brought this onto themselves
Again I ask,what did the Trooper that was shot do to the shooter to set him off.Period

I know government trolls are active here trying to spin it to the LE side.You need to hide your intentions just a little bit better. You know who you are.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Everytime I see this thread I wonder "where is he missing from" ? Did someone report a missing Sniper ? was he not in his hide site when they came to check on him ?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Uhm, he shot 2 troopers tried to kill both. You should get your facts straight. By his own words, a hatred for LEO. As far as anyone trying to spin anything to a side, perhaps you should try and explain yourself and comments to his wife and kids that will continue there lives without a husband and father.

Edited note: my comments were intended for another poster I failed to select the reply with quote option. not intended for your consumption Inor.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

GasholeWillie said:


> Uhm, he shot 2 troopers tried to kill both. You should get your facts straight. By his own words, a hatred for LEO. As far as anyone trying to spin anything to a side, perhaps you should try and explain yourself and comments to his wife and kids that will continue there lives without a husband and father.
> 
> Edited note: my comments were intended for another poster I failed to select the reply with quote option. not intended for your consumption Inor.


Did you intend me to get your comments Willie


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Uhm, he shot 2 troopers tried to kill both. You should get your facts straight. By his own words, a hatred for LEO. As far as anyone trying to spin anything to a side, perhaps you should try and explain yourself and comments to his wife and kids that will continue there lives without a husband and father.
> 
> Edited note: my comments were intended for another poster I failed to select the reply with quote option. not intended for your consumption Inor.


My apologies. I will delete my post.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The tragedy of a family without a father is not lost on us prepper types, we get it. I think Aquahull is right about this guy not being much of a danger to average people, it's the police that seem to have him riled up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> This place loves their film quotes.


I know I does


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My condolences to the officers families!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.tnonline.com/2014/oct/30/caught-frein-custody

Oops.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

He is in custody...James beat me to it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

He lasted quite awhile. I had forgotten all about this.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If I can count that would be 48 days. He was at an airpark near tannersville. I was just down there the other day at cvs. Its a grass strip. Its nowhere near cresco? Its actually not far from the Pocono township police station


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think Eric Rudolph had him beat as far as lasting in the wilderness. I get the mistrust for Law Enforcement, I really do. I firmly believe that Ruby Ridge and Waco were deplorable and could have been avoided but this guy was a turd of the highest order.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

They just canceled trick or treating in the area too.

Hopefully the kids can have some fun now that this psycho is in custody.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I think Eric Rudolph had him beat as far as lasting in the wilderness. I get the mistrust for Law Enforcement, I really do. I firmly believe that Ruby Ridge and Waco were deplorable and could have been avoided but this guy was a turd of the highest order.


True. Rudolph was out there for 5 years. And having driven around that area Frein was in, you'd be able to hide small elephants in there with little chance of finding them the next day. On the other hand, how this guy thought he'd evade cops once there was winter conditions, I don't know. A flir camera would see him in nothing flat, unless he was in a cabin.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I saw on Facebook where they are releasing snips of his diary. 
I am glad it's over, and if he did it, fry his ass. 
Just don't like how the news is Releasing critical info, he deserves a fair trial, and a fair execution. 
We all deserve a fair trial.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

The criminal did not know when it was time to bug out of the area.
I mean an entire government with aerial thermal surveillance, 1,000's of local & State law enforcement personnel.
It's almost like it was a game to see how long he could evade in an active search grid.
If he wanted to get away, he would have had a plan for that.
In short, he was some psychopath with guns, and not prepared to actually survive. Hell the Donut shop thief has a better chance of not being caught.


----------

